# Tutorial zu Klassendesign



## stev.glasow (28. Aug 2003)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial um seine Fähigkeiten im Designen von Klassen zu verbessern.

 :!:  Ich möchte kein tutorial haben was mir OOP erklärt.


----------



## Nobody (28. Aug 2003)

ich kenn keins aber folgende tipps sollten auf jedenfall helfen:

-alles schön durchkommentiere, auch wenn du jetzt noch alles durchblickst kann das in 1-2 monaten ganz anders aussehen und die comments vereinfach vieles. besonders wichtig bei variablen und methoden. 

- voher umls erstellen und die verbindung der klassen darstellen. welche mehtode braucht welche klasse und welche variablen, imports usw sind nötig

- klassen sinnvoll aufteilen und steuerung, design trennen (grob gesehen)


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Aug 2003)

schön dank - aber so richtig hilft mir das auch nicht weiter.


----------



## gee (5. Sep 2003)

poste doch mal ne kleine bsp-klasse 

womit paar weitere tipps gleich da waeren:
- klein halten, das gilt fuer die klasse, noch wichtiger fuer die methoden
- abgrenzen der funktionalitaeten, sprich am besten nur funktionen zu einem 'gebiet' bereitstellen -> wenn da viele imports aus anderen packages da stehen ist das schon verdaechtig 
- zwei klassen schreiben: ein oeffentliches interface und eine die die methoden dann implementiert
- sowas wie alles erstmal auf private setzen, get/set auf variablen etc. wird ja klar sein...


----------



## DTR (5. Sep 2003)

Habs selbst noch nicht ganz durchgelesen, aber der anfang war ganz gut.

http://www.staff.fh-vorarlberg.ac.at/hv/Semester4/OOAD/ooa8.pdf


----------



## stev.glasow (5. Sep 2003)

sowas in der art habe ich gesucht - mal schauen ...


----------



## robmann (10. Feb 2004)

hallo,
um dieses board mal wieder etwas leben einzuhauchen, ein kleiner beitrag:
sehr gute informationen bezüglich design von klassendiagrammen liefert die 
seite: http://www.user.fh-stralsund.de/~twenge/Programmierung_2/Programmierung2.html

im selbststudium der java-programmierung bin ich an einem punkt angekommen,
größere anwendungen zu schreiben, in denen mehrere klassen miteinander 
kommunizieren sollen. gute literatur mit beispielen habe ich leider noch nicht
gefunden. für jeden tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar.
immer noch bin ich auf der suche nach einfachen anwendungen in denen design-
patterns vorkommen. 
mfg robmann


----------

